# Walter is back at the vet, say some prayers please



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

Poor Walter Grey, my cat who has megacolon is back at the vet, poor boy hasn't pooped since he came home Saturday night, for some reason his stool (poop) is not making its way through, its stopped at a point and my vet is not sure why, she going to consult with another vet in the practice, but for now he is at the vet basically they are going to give him enemas again, Fluids and put him on Cisapride while they figure out what is going on.


----------



## PixieSis (Aug 18, 2015)

Sending prayers.


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

Oh I am so sorry to hear that ! I hope they find the cause of his problem and fix it.


----------



## Carolinek (Apr 2, 2014)

So sorry to hear Twyla. Hope things move soon for Walter.


----------



## Asta's Mom (Aug 20, 2014)

Saying prayers for Walter Grey - hope that he is better soonest.


----------



## Caddy (Nov 23, 2014)

Oh no, thinking of you and Walter Grey, hugs.


----------



## glorybeecosta (Nov 11, 2014)

So sorry to hear Walter Grey is having those problem, praying for you both


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

Poor Walter.............I hope he's not in pain. Is he a candidate for colectomy surgery?


----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

Thanks everyone, I do need some more prayers.

MollyMuiMa, my vet puzzled as to why the stool is staying backed up at the beginning of his colon, I think he has a stricture but my vet said he'd be in a lot of pain if that were true. His symptoms are very different from previous episodes, as for surgery I don't know.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

I am sorry Walter is sick. He and you both could use a break just now, hoping it comes sooner than later.


----------



## Click-N-Treat (Nov 9, 2015)

I'm really sorry. Feel better soon Walter.


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

Hoping things get moving soon - perhaps it is just a recalcitrant lump that has got stuck. So difficult when you don't know how to help them.


----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

I am picking Walter tonight ( less stressful then the vet clinic), with the instructions of I can call my vet with up dates on how he well or not well he is doing, along with some meds just in case, he also thinks this is caused from stress but erring on the side of caution.


----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

Walter Update;

Although not a 100 % he is acting more himself today, eating and drinking normally which is an improvement. He still isn't quite his sassy self, but is no longer hiding under the bed and is following me around in hopes of getting more food. So I feel a bit relieved.

Thanks everyone for all the prayers and kind thoughts


----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

Here's the big lug


----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

Whoops


----------



## AngelAviary (Aug 12, 2014)

Aww good boy Walter! You just keep getting better and better for your momma you handsome boy!


----------



## TrixieTreasure (May 24, 2015)

twyla said:


> Whoops
> 
> View attachment 408674


Twyla, I'm so glad to read he's eating and drinking normally now, and I will pray he will continue to improve, and be his ol' self again soon. He's such a cutie. ❤


----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

Thank guys I'll keep you posted, I am hoping he is on the mend this time.


----------



## marialydia (Nov 23, 2013)

*Yay for Walter Grey*

This is good news. I hope the treatments, love and care help Walter Grey mend fast.


----------

